# Tabatha's Office RSM 130D



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Last week I received my RSM from Total Aquatics. Everything has been transfered from my Cadlights into this tank.

Today, I received a mystery package via UPS with my husband's name (TheDogFather aka TDF) on it. I messaged him letting him know it had arrived, he said it wasn't FOR HIM, it was for ME!!! 

I am the luckiest girl in the world! TDF got me a VorTech MP10!! He came over and set it up for me, he's the BEST!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Awww. Now THAT is a Valentines Day gift for the serious Saltie 

Congrats on finally getting the RSM finally set up


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

It was my Valentine / 9th anniversary gift.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

woooo. I demand pics. 

TDF can be my valentine anytime.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll put out for something salty related.

Just letting you lurkers and stalkers with heavy wallets know.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pics!!!*

All the contents of this tank were from our other tanks, my office Cadlights and our Jurassic Tank at home.




























Left side of tank with MP10.









A cute little toadstool I got from Ken at SUM.









Gold Maxima (I'll be dosing kalkwasser in my ATO).









Blue Crocea & friends.









I got this cute little RBTA from Ameekplec, she really loves the new tank!









Pierre


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Great looking setup. With all the content from your other tanks, you make it look so easy. Must be nice to see something like that in your own office.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm speechless........ damn........ all my freshwater tanks look so ghetto now ><


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice setup Tabatha! You could use a bigger tank in that office space 

One thing I noticed. This fish tank is fishless!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

My apologies for being tardy, I don't know why I didn't get notification.

@Doctor T: Thank you, it is wonderful having an aquarium in the office, it really adds an atmosphere of friendliness and relaxation. And yes, it is so much easier when everything is already cycled, just pop in the rocks and sand, wait a few days then add coral. I'm not so quick with the fish but I have a pair of Skunk Clowns waiting for me at Sea U Marine! 

@ Papik: I love saltwater but I sometimes miss my old freshwater tank too. Not to mention guppies, I LOVE guppies!

@conix: You're not the only one to that the tank should be bigger! Unfortunately, the budget didn't allow.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> Very nice , although I know I can never do that at my office, lol, will not get any work done  hahah
> 
> a question regarding dosing kalk in ATO
> wouldnt it kill the pump for the ATO ?
> ...


I just started 2 part dosing today, 30ml each of CA and Alk so I won't be dosing kalk in my ato. It probably would get gummed up quite quickly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol if my fiance got excited like that over an aquarium accessory like you did tabatha, I would buy her any parts she wanted.

Congrats on the 9 years!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> lol if my fiance got excited like that over an aquarium accessory like you did tabatha, I would buy her any parts she wanted.
> 
> Congrats on the 9 years!


LOL Gucci

Yes congrats on the 9 years!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Fishe!*

This morning I brought in my Harlequin Filefish (a.k.a. Orange Spotted Filefish, Oxymonacanthus longirostris) LuLu and added her to the RSM. I've had her for almost a year and I'm very attached to her. I have her trained on frozen and nori.

After work today I picked up a pair of Orange Skunk Clownfish (Amphiprion sandaracinos), they're currently in a breeder net at home, they'll be coming to work with me tomorrow. They're eating frozen already and the larger of the two is occasionally chasing the smaller one. Something a little different.  I was thinking of calling them Porgy and Bess. 

I may add either green clown gobies or a firefish (Nemateleotris magnifica). Any other thoughts?

Edit: Forgot to mention that we bumped into Wilson at Sea U Marine!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

omg that looks amazing love the BTA


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Edit: Forgot to mention that we bumped into Wilson at Sea U Marine!


I guess I'm not noteworthy though? 

Just kidding...Tank looks great!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> I guess I'm not noteworthy though?
> 
> Just kidding...Tank looks great!


Oh yeah, and Chris too! 

Added the Skunks this morning, the little one is hosting the Anthelia and the big one is AWOL. I saw her get spooked and swim in behind the rock work but haven't seen her in HOURS!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh...so are you doing any work at work these days?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*A change in direction...*

As some of you know, I've been selling off most of my softies and have decided to go in a different direction with this tank.

I have some nice blastos at home, red with green mouths as well as a tricolour lobo. I have some millipora and montepora on hold and I'd like to collect some rics and yumas - have 2 different colours at home but always looking for more. 

The anthellia will stay for now, I'll attempt to control it with kalkwasser paste. I also love my xenia, pulsing, purple and sparkling blue, they're all staying!!

I'm still contemplating selling my toadstool, it has exceptional polyp extension and sparkles but I know it'll out grow this tank in no time. Maybe I'll convince my husband to sell the monster at home and keep this one in the big tank.

Today I added an orange monte cap and a purple cap with blue polyps, just frags from our home tank.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

cant wait until pic


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Stopped at NAFB on the way home yesterday afternoon, I like their new back wall of inverts! The $10 frag tank is great, I picked up 2 duncan frags and a green cup coral frag to try out.

Here's the frags I've ordered from www.fragd.it :

Goblin Eye Hillae









Baby Blue Mille









Red Yello Millepora









Pink Millepora
http://fragd.it/images/products/1015/prod_164_me.jpg

Yellow Porites


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Weekend Shopping Spree*

Went on a little shopping spree this weekend, here's some of the goodies I got...

From Frag'd It:

































From Sea U Marine:


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ameekplec came over to grab some equipment this morning and dropped off his PAR meter for us, he also helped me take some readings:

Just below the waterline: 910
Crocea: 410
RBTA: 260
Maxima: 230
Bottom: 100

Not bad!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*A Death in the Tank*

When I came in to work this morning, I noticed that the larger of the two skunk clowns has died over night, she was on the bottom of the tank. I also noticed that my Harlequin Filefish was still docked in the Monti cap, she usually starts swimming just before the lights come on in the tank. The smaller skunk doesn't look very good either.

The firefish, however, looks good and is eating normally!

I tested nitrates and ammonia immediately and started to cook up a bucket of fresh sw just in case. Both were zero. I tried feeding to solicit a response from her but she didn't budge.

At about 10:00 a.m., the HFF started swimming around, I tried to feed her but she wouldn't eat and shortly after, docked herself again. I am very worried and sad, I've had her for just over a year and am very attached to her. Her name is LuLu Lemon.

At least the little skunk clown is still eating but he looks like crap too...

Two week ago I had added 3 yellow clown gobies to the tank, from BA's Scarborough. Ameekplec noticed that they had marine ich and one by one they all died. Skunk clowns aren't as hardy as regular Percs or Ocellaris.

I can't think of anything else, I wish there was something I could do for her.

I sent a memo around the office asking that if they see anyone sticking their hand in the tank or tapping on the glass, to ask them to stop immediately.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> hmmmm sounds like ich
> 
> I bought a blue tang with ich, and killed my yellow tang, himself, and a coral beauty ! a sad week, but then my clowns and gobies got it as well, they didnt show much but stopped eating and ... . Try Garlic in the food. most cant resist it. I started feeding food soaked in garlic and they started eating again and about 2 weeks later back to normal.
> 
> sorry for your losses.


Thanks for your thoughts Big Ray. I always add garlic and Selcon to the food I mix up, a mixture of frozen brine, mysis and flake. I miss seeing my girl flying around the tank and I know this sounds silly but I wish I could give her a big hug and make her feel better.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i hope everything works out for you :\ hate seeing fish die


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe tabatha..  I hope everything gets better soon!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Aln & Cid. I just did a 5 gallon water change as per Advanced Aquarists.
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2007/10/aafeature1/view?searchterm=ich


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Picked up an AquaClear on the way home. The plan is to set up a qt tank and go the hyposalinity route fo 5 weeks at which point the ich will have starved in a fishless RSM. 

I hope everyone is okay tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P. my LuLu girl. She was dead when I arrived this morning, I was really shocked, it was so fast.

The skunk clown is still hanging on, I thought for sure it would be dead this morning, s/he looks terrible. The firefish is completely unaffected. It's going to be a very lonely fish for at least 5 to 6 weeks.

Bye bye baby, you were loved and admired.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sorry Tabatha... If you have any pic of her I would love to see them sometime.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Cid, here's a picture of her when she was in our big home tank, she would spit water at you when she was hungry.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee she was an amazing looking fish..


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

such a cool fish  
what was she?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your losses, especially the filefish. How terrible is it to lose a fish that is difficult to feed on reasons other than feeding!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I have some good news today! We set up our quarantine tank this morning after cycling the Aquaclear in our fuge, then went to SUM in the afternoon. I asked Ken to reserve a male and female pair of green Mandarins with the intension of weaning them onto frozen.

The female is lighter in colour and more green, the male is more blue. As a bonus, I also picked up a stunning little Forktail Blennie http://eol.org/pages/225795. The three are in quarantine for 6 - 8 weeks, I hope to find a couple Ocellaris by next weekend.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

oo cant wait to see them in the tank


----------

